# Pb suite à dernière maj Apple Tv2



## Pierdenans (23 Septembre 2013)

Bonsoir,

Imac sous Os X 10.7.5
Version Itunes 11.1 (126)
Dernière maj Apple Tv2 le 20/09/2013

Pourquoi après la dernière maj automatique du 20/09/2013 concernant l'Apple Tv, une grande partie des films de ma bibliothèque Itunes n'est plus accessible sur la télé, alors qu'ils sont toujours présents dans Itunes et que je peux les passer sur l'ordi ?
Comme si certains formats n'étaient plus reconnus par l'Apple tv ... pourtant tous en mpeg-4.
Par contre toute la musique est ok.

J'ai beau rebooter l'ensemble, réactiver l'airplay, rien n'y fait.
Pouvez-vous m'aider ?

Merci


----------



## Powerdom (23 Septembre 2013)

Ben il faut lire les titres des sujets dans ce sous forum. Tu verrais que tu n'est pas le seul. Cette mise à jour a un Bug.


----------

